# ABS light on, front left brake makes one loud "pop" noise when I brake hard. Thoughts?



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going crazy trying to figure out what this is. Googled it. Nothing. Identifix... no confirmed fixes for my issue. This has been happening for about a month. Seems to be no real brake issues except they pulsate (which is bull-isht cause I did the front pads and rotors about 4 months ago). But ABS works when I brake hard, brakes do what they're supposed to. But sometimes, more increasingly lately, my front driver's side makes a "pop" sound when i brake semi-hard. Not too loud, but a good "pop" noise. ABS still kicks in, but the ABS light is on now. wtf is going on here? If there was a previous thread for this, sorry but I'm going nuts. it's a 2002 Jetta 2.0. Also, when I did the rotors, the retaining impact screw sheared off, so I just placed the rotors on and impacted the wheel over it. Maybe that explains the vibration, but a "pop"? Idk. Anything will help, thanks.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

freeninedy9 said:


> Also, when I did the rotors, the retaining impact screw sheared off, so I just placed the rotors on and impacted the wheel over it. Maybe that explains the vibration, but a "pop"? Idk. Anything will help, thanks.


 Yes. This. If the rotor isn't seated on the hub properly, it's going to shift when you slam on the brakes... it's definitely not flat against the hub, hence the vibration. You're going to need a fresh rotor, probably pads, and remove the old screw (yes, it is possible), get a new one.


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

That can be done when I have the time. I assumed the vibration was due to that. But the "pop is really getting to me, not to mention i'm sure it's not safe. ABS light turned off though. Idk what the hell's going on


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Make sure all other suspension and brake (disk, caliper) components are tight... including A-arms etc.... these also cause noises during stopping if they are loose.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

As I said in the last bit... 

If the rotor isn't seated on the hub properly, it's going to shift when you slam on the brakes... 


You need to pull everything apart and double check your work, look for other possible causes. Judging by the symptoms, this is probably not a "when you have time" thing. You will likely f*** something up worse by not fixing it properly.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

freeninedy9 said:


> That can be done when I have the time. I assumed the vibration was due to that. But the "pop is really getting to me, not to mention i'm sure it's not safe. ABS light turned off though. Idk what the hell's going on


 I'm confused? what can be done when you have time? :screwy: 

If you feel its dangerous, you need to check out your setup asap.... if you do have a loose rotor that is suppose to have a set screw it can brake you lug bolts from the impact..... 

Or something could come off your car :thumbup:


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Problem solved* It was the wheel bearing.


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Update* that was a lie. Wasn't the bearing. It was the lower ball joint. it was defective and shook the tire


----------

